# AZ dyno days??



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

any dyno days coming up in AZ?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Not that I am aware of, that goes for the AZ-SERCA club. Don't know about the 240sx guys though... if I hear of anything I will post.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here we go....the Bspeed club is having a dyno day at streetflight in mid feb.

Click here

anyone interested?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

When i hit that page and read the first post, and then his signature, I about fell off of my chair laughing:



> The next time you're having a bad day, imagine this: You're a Siamese Twin. Your brother, attached at your shoulder, is gay. You're not. He has a date coming over tonight. You only have one ass. Feel better?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe...its still funny, and ive read it a lot


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*streetflight on 2/8/3 check with rick on a.net*

read the message title


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

there was a clubsi.com dyno day yesturday. on the 22 there is a vwvortex dyno day at street flight too.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Reminder, tomorrow at streetflight.


----------

